# gigabyte download centre dont work?



## darbz1987

hi all im trying to get on gigabytes download centre to update my bios i no this aint the safest way to do it but im not risking doin it manuely myself when i try getin on  there throw firefox it wont let me it says please wait for download d-l program???? and when i try internet exploror to get on to it it say error on page when trying to enter site?? what the hell? any ideas? thanks


----------



## joh06937

gigabyte has a utility on the disk that comes with the mobo. use it to update the bios. works like a charm.


----------



## StrangleHold

Just tried Gigabyte, works fine for me. If you using @bios. Just download the Bios and save it. Then run @bios and direct it to the bios where you saved it.

http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/MicroSite/121/tech_a_bios.htm


----------



## darbz1987

StrangleHold said:


> Just tried Gigabyte, works fine for me. If you using @bios. Just download the Bios and save it. Then run @bios and direct it to the bios where you saved it.
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/MicroSite/121/tech_a_bios.htm



thanks for replys !!! i downloaded the bios file from gigabyte n saved it in my downloads i went to @bios  then update bios from file and it says cannot load rom image from bin file maybe bin file size not match????i unziped the bios i downloaded and i get flashspi is this the file i need to insert? what am i doing wrong soz its my first time doing this!thanks for helping


----------

